# using muscle mass pills??



## chiefRoc (Apr 18, 2007)

i've purchased some msucle mass pills for my pit and its all healthy nutrients. I've already started him on it and been three days and im giving him 2 a day and working him as usual on the spring pole, and running him. I'm hoping he starts putting on mass within a months process. has anyone used muscle mass pills on thier dogs at all? all input is needed.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

No just solid good work! You know it will make him run hot if you are doing anything with that dog that you shouldnt. Just saying... not implying.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

My question is why not work him naturally? He was built for it. He'd enjoy it more anyhow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I have never used anything other than good hard work. I ope to get my computer fixed so you all can see my girl she looks so good. I let her run everyday and we do other stuff too.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nothing is better than hard work, besides, I wouldnt want to effect his natural metabolism. 
just saying, too


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Genetics, diet, and exercise will be the deciding factors in how "ripped" your dog is.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree just work them real good no need for pills. just saying of course!


----------

